# Vermeer 630A - one mans junk, is another mans treasure



## tompands (Oct 2, 2016)

I just dragged this thing out of the bushes. He wanted $1500- I gave him $1400. Too much? or a good deal? Don't Know. He said it's been sitting for 4 years. The engine spins over and the wheel was down in the dirt. Thank god I have a winch mounted to my trailer. Got it home- put the correct battery in it and the starter immediately engaged. Checked the wiring and found they had the starter solenoid wired wrong. Fixed that issue. Replace one tire that was shot. pressure washed it and that's where I'm at. Can't find the serial number anywhere on the machine. For the engine or the machine itself. Machine has been painted a lot. I'm sure I have to replace the bearings on the wheel and maybe the wheel also among other things. The guy was trying to start it and he said he wasn't getting any spark. With the way they had the solenoid wired I think that was one of his problems. While removing the dist cap and checking for spark, he lost the rotor. I've looked for tune up parts for this thing but I don't know what to buy because I can't identify this Wisconsin engine. I'm not sure if it's a 30hp or 35hp, points or electronic or even what distributor it has. I called Vermeer and they immediately ask for a serial number-the guy wasn't very helpful-he wanted pictures which I didn't have at the time-he kind of immediately pissed me off. I know I'm wanting to replace all belts, probably the bearings on the wheel and maybe the wheel. Is there aftermarket parts or is it better to just go to Vermeer? Looking for a little guidance on this.. Any suggestions or help would be appreciated. I'm going to try and post some pictures --don't know if I'm that talented.


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 2, 2016)

bearings and belts try a google search for bearing sales local, probably where vermeer got em originally, napa can ptobably get most belts and the wisconsin parts.

as far as the wheel and cutters? no idear... 

serial number for motor should be stamped into the case somewhere and not covered with sheet metal, likely a thick layer of ick though.

machine should have a plate rivited on somewhere out of the way but easily seen


----------



## tompands (Oct 3, 2016)

We have a bearing supply here, I'll have to check with them. I already called napa, I know the manager personally, they can only get SOME Wisconsin parts. I didn't ask him about the belts but will. I've looked on this machine everywhere-underneath, on all sides, on all frame members, it's beginning to make me think this thing was a STOLEN unit at one point in it's life. I've seen it before. The guy I got it from said he owned it for 10 years but that don't mean nothing. I'm going to call Vermeer today and get a little more involved in the search- it's got to have an engraved serial number somewhere in the frame- under all this paint-but where?


----------



## Griff93 (Oct 6, 2016)

tompands said:


> We have a bearing supply here, I'll have to check with them. I already called napa, I know the manager personally, they can only get SOME Wisconsin parts. I didn't ask him about the belts but will. I've looked on this machine everywhere-underneath, on all sides, on all frame members, it's beginning to make me think this thing was a STOLEN unit at one point in it's life. I've seen it before. The guy I got it from said he owned it for 10 years but that don't mean nothing. I'm going to call Vermeer today and get a little more involved in the search- it's got to have an engraved serial number somewhere in the frame- under all this paint-but where?


Vh4d is what that looks like. The motor code was on that metal label riveted to the fan shroud.


----------



## tompands (Oct 7, 2016)

I finally found the serial number and called Vermeer in Iowa. I found out it's a 1984 model and the motor is a VH4D. They are sending me manuals. The one thing they couldn't tell me is if this is an early/late model 630A. Supposedly they changed production of the 630A in the early 80's. It was basically the same machine-they just changed the pullys and made some other minor changes to it. This is where the difference occurred with the 4 individual belts vs the 1 main drive belt. I guess I'll wait for the manuals- maybe they will tell me something.


----------



## Mark630a (Oct 12, 2016)

Where did you find the serial number? 
I'm in the same boat.


----------



## tompands (Oct 12, 2016)

there was a metal tag on the frame , right under the battery, facing forward, 10 coats of paint on it. mine turned out to be a 1983 model, the serial number is only 4 digits. I called Vermeer customer service in Iowa and they verified it for me. Good Luck.


----------



## Mark630a (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks! Same thing with the paint here. Some brake parts cleaner and a wire brush cleaned it up. very much appreciated


----------



## tompands (Oct 12, 2016)

you don't know where to find a belt guard for one of these machines, do you?


----------



## Mark630a (Oct 13, 2016)

I don't right now, but I'll check and post if I find one. There a bunch of these around here at one time.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 13, 2016)

30hp seems weak for that stumper, being a tow behind, 
I have a 672 with a 77hp Duetz diesel, our little Dosko has a 20hp Honda, and our Carlton SP2000 has a 30hp Kohler,,
a 30hp tow behind seems wierd.
Jeff


----------



## Mark630a (Oct 13, 2016)

30 is what they have, this pic was from tonight


----------



## tompands (Oct 13, 2016)

actually , I talked to Vermeer in Orlando today and they say it's a 35HP engine , not 30. But anyway, I did the electronic conversion on the distributor today and she fired right up, runs like a top. I put the FLAME THROWER module and coil on it- new set of plugs and it did just what they said it would do. Now that I know the motor runs I'll be on to other things. I'm going to change all hoses and belts (found dual belts for $20 ea) , new teeth, and go from there. I might even put the 11th coat of paint on it.


----------



## tompands (Oct 13, 2016)

don't be hate'in our 630A's


jefflovstrom said:


> 30hp seems weak for that stumper, being a tow behind,
> I have a 672 with a 77hp Duetz diesel, our little Dosko has a 20hp Honda, and our Carlton SP2000 has a 30hp Kohler,,
> a 30hp tow behind seems wierd.
> Jeff


----------



## tompands (Oct 13, 2016)

Mark630a said:


> I don't right now, but I'll check and post if I find one. There a bunch of these around here at one time.


that would be great if you could find one -I'd really appreciate that


----------



## Mark630a (Oct 13, 2016)

Thete are two complete machines on craigslist her right now, both in the $3k range. The belt guard wouldn't be too hard to fab if you had too. Two bends on the big piece and one on the second. Two welds and three holes to bolt it up after that.


----------



## tompands (Oct 13, 2016)

Could you possibly send me some pics of yours


----------



## Mark630a (Oct 13, 2016)

Absolutely, can do it over the weekend. I'll get measurements too. Still may be able to find you one off an old machine.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 13, 2016)

tompands said:


> don't be hate'in our 630A's



LOL, just saying,,,,
a 35hp tow behind is kinda weird,,,,
don't hate me, but my little Dosko would kick it's ass,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 13, 2016)

Mark630a said:


> 30 is what they have, this pic was from tonight



Good luck.
Jeff


----------



## tompands (Oct 19, 2016)

Dosko is a hand held


jefflovstrom said:


> LOL, just saying,,,,
> a 35hp tow behind is kinda weird,,,,
> don't hate me, but my little Dosko would kick it's ass,
> Jeff


----------



## Mark630a (Oct 23, 2016)

Sorry i haven't sent pics, got called out of town. If you have recieved your manual there are drawings in there. Will get you measurements and PM you.


----------



## tompands (Oct 23, 2016)

that's fine-I've been working on the machine and have got a lot done-it's running very good- put new belts on it and getting ready for new teeth. I found dual belts for $20- Vermeer wants $85. New module and coil,(got rid of points), new fuel pump, changed a lot of grease fittings, painted it, changed hydraulic oil and filter. Soon I'm going to change all hoses-that's gonna cost $$$. Things running great, I'm happy!


----------



## tompands (Oct 23, 2016)

Mark, Did you ever find your VIN


----------



## tompands (Oct 31, 2016)

I got my teeth on Friday and installed them-it's starting to kook like a grinder now-the LEONARDI teeth look pretty good - we'll see how they cut. MARK, I got a pretty good close up picture of the cover and obviously I can see where it bolts up, but measurements would help, thanks


Mark630a said:


> Sorry i haven't sent pics, got called out of town. If you have recieved your manual there are drawings in there. Will get you measurements and PM you.


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 3, 2016)

I had a 630 A for about 20 years. It's a nice machine. The wheels rotate in so it will go through a 36 inch gate. I towed it around yards with a JD 265. I liked it better than the Veneer 282. Just be careful when the wheels are in, it will tip over. Sorry Jeff, it will stomp your Dosko. I guess I'm showing my age. We replaced our Vermeer model 15 with the 630 A. I think the model 15 was one of Vermeers biggest grinders of it's day. It will inch worm it's way around a yard on it's own. I put a cheap 12 volt winch on mine. It helped in tight places, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 3, 2016)

Here's a pic of my old 630. The wheels don't actually rotate in. You have to swing the engine all the way to one side, with it in neutral, drop the cutter wheel down, picking the tire up off the ground. There is a pin you pull and the wheel will slide out, then you slide it back on from under the cutting deck. Lift cutting wheel back up and swing to the other side and repeat. Mine was hard as heck to get the wheels off. The guy that had it before me didn't know they came off. Once you get them to slide off keep a coat of anti seize on them and they will slide on and off easy, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 3, 2016)

I just went back and looked at your pics on the real computer, cell was too small. Someone painted over your depth stickers. If you look at my pic you can see the black stripes on the hydraulic cylinder. There is a sliding pin that runs in and out. It shows you how big of a bite you are taking. With sharp cutters you can take a whole black notch with one bite. Same with the up down cylinder. Good luck, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 3, 2016)

Do you have the tooth setting gauge? I think I saw mine the other day. There is a mark on the cutting wheel that is where you start, then the gauge marks where you set the teeth. When I got mine the previous owner just put a bunch of left and right teeth on in no particular order, it cut OK. Put the teeth on right and it cuts really nice. If you want the gauge, and I can find it, I'll send it to you, Joe.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 3, 2016)

[QUOTE="rarefish383, post: 6035851, member: 42490"*]Here's a pic of my old 630. The wheels don't actually rotate in.*, Joe.



[/QUOTE]

I am not a newbie, my dosko would kick its ass in man hours,
Our tow behind 672 would grind your grinder,,
77hp diesel Deutz with yellow jackets,,
by the time you mess with a 630A getting it to the stump, it would be gone before you got there,,
Jeff


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 4, 2016)

I know, the 672 is a big machine. The old 665 was a lot bigger. Our old model 15 would eat it up, the 630, and spit it out. But I don't remember any self propelled models back then and the 630 would fit through a gate. It would tow behind a jeep or S10. The 15 would beat a 3/4 ton to death. I've only used one Dosco, a rental unit. When I told the guy I was taking it 20 miles down the highway, he said I had to trailer it, it couldn't tow behind, over 35 MPH. It was a man killer, I still have most of my teeth, and was thinking about chewing the stumps out! On a Jeep or small pickup you can get anywhere in a yard except a gate. Just saying it's a nice old machine, not the newest, hottest, greatest, just nice. Kind of like the old Timex, took a lickin, kept on tickin, Joe.


----------



## tompands (Nov 15, 2016)

I just threw another $500 at this thing by way of a new starter and carb-MAN, let me tell you- this thing runs and starts like a raped ape. I took my dragging (very slow starter) to a local rebuilder and he wanted $200 just to rebuild it. I found a brand new one for $210, New carb, $216.....this old Wisconsin don't know what to think. I'm lovin it- hit the key and she's running. Well worth the investment.


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 12, 2016)

tompands said:


> you don't know where to find a belt guard for one of these machines, do you?


The custom sheet metal shop I worked @ years ago 'cept all the owners died, but they aren't the only metal crafst people .


----------



## jr27236 (Dec 12, 2016)

You should get it media blasted and get rid of all that built up paint. Then repaint with factory color.


----------



## tim.morris526 (Jul 26, 2020)

tompands said:


> actually , I talked to Vermeer in Orlando today and they say it's a 35HP engine , not 30. But anyway, I did the electronic conversion on the distributor today and she fired right up, runs like a top. I put the FLAME THROWER module and coil on it- new set of plugs and it did just what they said it would do. Now that I know the motor runs I'll be on to other things. I'm going to change all hoses and belts (found dual belts for $20 ea) , new teeth, and go from there. I might even put the 11th coat of paint on it.



Hey looking for a cutter wheel for a Vermeer 630a also workout electronic how much did you put it


----------

